# Questions about after starting NJATC apprenticies?



## mhz (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi guys,
I wanna know how many days will be after starting NJATC apprenticies wireman?(How many days and times will be on class and on work)
How much can we take for each month for wireman in starting(for example for illinois)?
Is it same of full time job and we must move to location of center because most of centers are in suburbs?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mhz said:


> Hi guys,
> I wanna know how many days will be after starting NJATC apprenticies wireman?(How many days and times will be on class and on work)
> How much can we take for each month for wireman in starting(for example for illinois)?
> Is it same of full time job and we must move to location of center because most of centers are in suburbs?



Welcome to the forum.:thumbup:

I'm not sure but I thought they send you guys to school 2 or 3 nights a week night and you work 5 days a week.


----------



## mhz (Dec 10, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> Welcome to the forum.:thumbup:
> 
> I'm not sure but I thought they send you guys to school 2 or 3 nights a week night and you work 5 days a week.


So 7 days of a week we are busy for NJATC apprenticies?!Alos We must move the location of center!


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

mhz said:


> So 7 days of a week we are busy for NJATC apprenticies?!Alos We must move the location of center!


Seriously you passed the written test and a oral interview? Drinking before you post is not a wise decision.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

If you are applying for 134, you do **** way different then everyone else. 

So until some one from that local posts, just ignore it. 

You go something like 2 months straight, and you get paid, but I do not recall the exact. I can ask a guy 2morrow.


----------



## mhz (Dec 10, 2013)

rlc3854 said:


> Seriously you passed the written test and a oral interview? Drinking before you post is not a wise decision.


No, I just asked  because I didn't find any stuff about these questions in forum!


----------



## mhz (Dec 10, 2013)

mikeh32 said:


> If you are applying for 134, you do **** way different then everyone else.
> 
> So until some one from that local posts, just ignore it.
> 
> You go something like 2 months straight, and you get paid, but I do not recall the exact. I can ask a guy 2morrow.


mikeh, I wanna apply for a near center to Chicago but I don't know how can I find the code of that!same that you said 134?!


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

134 is chicago/cook county
150 is lake county
701 is kane county
461 is aurora/oswego
117 is mchenry county


----------



## LoVolt134 (Dec 14, 2012)

You go in first for 11 weeks not paid. Get placed with contractor if you survive first session of school. Once your called back into school after this it is paid


----------



## mhz (Dec 10, 2013)

LoVolt134 said:


> You go in first for 11 weeks not paid. Get placed with contractor if you survive first session of school. Once your called back into school after this it is paid


What about days and times that will be on this 11 weeks?is it everyday?Can we work some where else in parallel?


----------



## KMo2010 (Dec 29, 2013)

LoVolt134 said:


> You go in first for 11 weeks not paid. Get placed with contractor if you survive first session of school. Once your called back into school after this it is paid


11 weeks not paid?


----------



## LoVolt134 (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes, if you pass the test, pass all the interviews, and make it into the apprenticeship, your first session of school is not paid and you are responsible for your books and buying your toolbag. You also have to do p.t. everyday. Additional info can be found at 

http://www.in-techonline.org/


----------



## mhz (Dec 10, 2013)

Where is the address for Local Union No.134?
For Chicago I have to go Union No.134 Because in this page I can find only location in ALSIP,LIBERTYVILLE,...(outside Chicago)!


----------



## LoVolt134 (Dec 14, 2012)

Local134.org

Local 134 is the ibew for cook county.

School is in alsip, IL


----------



## mhz (Dec 10, 2013)

LoVolt134 said:


> Local134.org
> 
> Local 134 is the ibew for cook county.
> 
> School is in alsip, IL


Don't any School inside Chicago area?


----------



## LoVolt134 (Dec 14, 2012)

Chicago is in cook county... 134 is the local in Chicago, and also cook county...


----------

